# Got new pliers!



## soc_monki (Sep 20, 2014)

yea...probably not something that i need to start a new thread on, but i'm excited! when i started my apprenticeship i had no idea what to buy. i went to lowes, got Kobalt linemans...yea, after 5 months or so, they suck. handles are uncomfortable, the cutters are dull and starting to pit/nick, the jaws slip on wire...just, bad. just got back from an 86 hour week at a steel mill, and decided im going to upgrade. 

i was given a set of pliers, theyre dirty but still look ok. made by Martin Tools? they have a crimper and fish tape puller, and im going to clean them up and lube them (a bit squeaky) but i dont know the quality, but they feel better than my Kobalts in the hand, and quality-wise seem MUCH better. so im going to keep them around. but...

i bought my first set of Klein pliers today. i debated between them and Greenlee, but everyone uses Kleins, so i bit the bullet. D2000 9NE, and they were a little tight out of the box but working them a bit while watching a movie has loosened them right up. handles feel good (vinyl/plastic dipped) and i cant wait to use them! a little worried because ive heard Klein quality has gone down a bit, but the linemans are supposed to be awesome. we shall see! 

hope to upgrade a few more tools this weekend after i get paid for last week :thumbup:


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

soc_monki said:


> i bought my first set of Klein pliers today. i debated between them and Greenlee, but everyone uses Kleins, so i bit the bullet.


You will never regret spending good money on quality tools. I remember, I used to get excited to upgrade to something better and it was always money well spent.
These days, when I pick up those quality tools to use them, a little part of me dies inside.


----------



## soc_monki (Sep 20, 2014)

CopperSlave said:


> You will never regret spending good money on quality tools. I remember, I used to get excited to upgrade to something better and it was always money well spent.
> These days, when I pick up those quality tools to use them, a little part of me dies inside.


I was told "never go cheap on your tools or your boots". Well, considering my fiance's dad and brother are electricians, they knew what to buy. Her dad wears Carhartt, and I got a pair of their boots on sale and they are comfortable and feel great. Probably need new insoles soon, but other than that no complaints at all. 

And man, tools are made to be used...so I won't regret using them as long as they make my job easier, or at least make me more comfortable in performing the job. I look at it like a car...some people buy a car and then never drive it! They are made to be driven...use it! :laughing:

Still trying to find more information on that one set of pliers (the Martin Tools one) but I'm not finding much...guess I'll just use them and see how they hold up!


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Drop em in dirt a few times, then WD-40. They'll loosen up.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

If you have the plain handles, grab a pair of the red replacement grips. 
Leave the old ones on and heat the new one up, dip the old ones in the boiling water for a few seconds and quickly give a light coat of dawn dish soap. 
Slide the new red ones over the old ones, dipping in the water quickly as needed. Your new grips will feel better and last a lifetime. 

If you have the fancy new pliers with the colored grips, yank them off, clean real well an use a dab of gorilla glue. Them f/n things slide off all the time.


----------



## soc_monki (Sep 20, 2014)

they have just the standard vinyl grips, nothing fancy. i saw those red grips at the supply house when i bought them. ill see how they work for now, and if i feel i need them ill pick up a set! thanks for the tip!


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

soc_monki said:


> I bought my first set of Klein pliers today. i debated between them and Greenlee, but everyone uses Kleins, so i bit the bullet. D2000 9NE, and they were a little tight out of the box but working them a bit while watching a movie has loosened them right up. handles feel good (vinyl/plastic dipped) and i cant wait to use them! a little worried because ive heard Klein quality has gone down a bit, but the linemans are supposed to be awesome. we shall see!
> 
> hope to upgrade a few more tools this weekend after i get paid for last week :thumbup:


Mazeltov!

I purchase one and only one tool with every paycheck I get. Reinvesting in your trade without going nuts and spending all your money in one shot.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

soc_monki said:


> they have just the standard vinyl grips, nothing fancy. i saw those red grips at the supply house when i bought them. ill see how they work for now, and if i feel i need them ill pick up a set! thanks for the tip!


The vinyl will last a couple of years, but it's easier to slide the red ones over new vinyl grips. 
The red ones are replacements, but I've always double did them from the start. Of course that was before working hot could kill you and the red ones were "safer"...


----------



## soc_monki (Sep 20, 2014)

eejack said:


> Mazeltov!
> 
> I purchase one and only one tool with every paycheck I get. Reinvesting in your trade without going nuts and spending all your money in one shot.


i would upgrade one tool per paycheck, but in Mississippi the pay is pretty low unfortunately, at least at my local. at the steel mill i was working at a slightly higher pay grade, and all the overtime as well. im not going to go crazy, but i will probably get a better level, a set of wrenches, and a couple other bits and bobs. im sorely lacking in a few common things so its more like catching up! :thumbup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> The vinyl will last a couple of years, but it's easier to slide the red ones over new vinyl grips.
> The red ones are replacements, but I've always double did them from the start. Of course that was before working hot could kill you and the red ones were "safer"...


​
*Klein 89 Replacement...

http://www.toolup.com/klein_89_repl...jaORQ37FfpcsRkVk6uFQ-SPPcNvXFAmLWKRoCTNjw_wcB

:thumbup:
*


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> Klein 89 Replacement... http://www.toolup.com/klein_89_replacement-klein-koat-tenite-pliers-handles.aspx?utm_source=google&utm_medium=paid_search&utm_campaign=paid_search_google_pla&scid=scplp1060502&gclid=CjwKEAjw2reiBRCaobK3udOj-Q4SJACXWyYmQj9a6y8jaORQ37FfpcsRkVk6uFQ-SPPcNvXFAmLWKRoCTNjw_wcB :thumbup:




$7.29?
Man that's a good price.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> $7.29?
> Man that's a good price.



They're never in the supplyhouse anymore.:no:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> They're never in the supplyhouse anymore.:no:


One of the smaller suppliers near me has them.. The bigger houses never carry the good old stuff.


----------



## soc_monki (Sep 20, 2014)

they had a couple sets of the red grips when i was at the supply house earlier...didnt ask how much they were however. i may do that friday when i go look around.


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> If you have the plain handles, grab a pair of the red replacement grips.
> Leave the old ones on and heat the new one up, dip the old ones in the boiling water for a few seconds and quickly give a light coat of dawn dish soap.
> Slide the new red ones over the old ones, dipping in the water quickly as needed. Your new grips will feel better and last a lifetime.
> 
> If you have the fancy new pliers with the colored grips, yank them off, clean real well an use a dab of gorilla glue. Them f/n things slide off all the time.


Great advice right here. That is the first thing I do to a new set of pliers, *****, needle-nose, loppers.....For me, it is a much better feel and will last damn near forever.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

CopperSlave said:


> Great advice right here. That is the first thing I do to a new set of pliers, *****, needle-nose, loppers.....For me, it is a much better feel and will last damn near forever.


I don't intend to, but the first thing I normally do to a new pair of line pliers and blow a #12 skinning hole in them.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I don't intend to, but the first thing I normally do to a new pair of line pliers and blow a #12 skinning hole in them.


That is what strippers are for.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Soc monki, your next purchase should be a good non-contact voltage tester and use it everytime out of habit. It will save your new $50 pliers many times over. 
The best I have found is the Sanstronics.


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> I don't intend to, but the first thing I normally do to a new pair of line pliers and blow a #12 skinning hole in them.


 Been there, done that, got the t-shirt.


----------



## soc_monki (Sep 20, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> Soc monki, your next purchase should be a good non-contact voltage tester and use it everytime out of habit. It will save your new $50 pliers many times over.
> The best I have found is the Sanstronics.


i will get one, but at the moment i have barely touched any wire besides 4/0 ground wire. did a few cable runs at the steel mill (some 3 conductor 500, and some smaller 3 cndr 18 and 2 pair 16...i think). 

good news though. one of the journeymen at my jobsite is offering me a full tool bag with all the tools on our list for 70 bucks. he buys a set of tools every year and wants to help us out so im jumping on the offer. id spend MUCH more than that on a brand new set of tools and a good bag. :thumbup:

i dont think wrenches are on our list, but i can pick those up no problem. our superintendent told us he doesnt want to see us have any tools that arent on our lists...not like i have them all anyway! he owes me a screwdriver too, he chucked mine and said it was a prison shank...:laughing: until then i get to hold one of his hostage. :thumbsup:

and my kleins were awesome today. so much better than those piece of junk Kobalts. i think i may like the skinnier handles better too. i checked out one of the guy's Journeyman series pliers and i think i like the feel of the regular grips better. once they get torn up i can always plasti-dip them :thumbsup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

It sounds like you are working with a good bunch of folks.

Consider craftsman wrenches - inexpensive and guaranteed forever. Same with their wire strippers. I use my strippers as my 'tester' whenever I am feeling like something is about to go awry - Sears replaces them no problem with blown up blades.


----------

